# Q with poo?



## keithu (Jan 25, 2018)

What do you think folks?



Charcoal briquettes made from BM. Couldn't be any worse than Kingsford, right?


----------



## motocrash (Jan 25, 2018)

Instructions:
Extract beetle,reform into ball,ignite,cook beetles.
For best results use a minimum of 5 beetles/balls.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 25, 2018)

They use it for fuel to cook but not going to ever try it. Nasty


----------



## radio (Jan 25, 2018)

Nothing really weird about that unless you grill a steak over an open fire:D  Native Americans and Pioneers cooked with Buffalo chips all the time as wood was scarce, or non existent on the prairie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2018)

Gives a Whole New meaning to the "Eisenhower Steak", where they actually lay the Steaks right in the coals, instead of on a Grill. NO THANKS !!


Bear


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah I’ll pass


----------



## oddegan (Jan 25, 2018)

Kingsfart brand charcoal?


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 25, 2018)

Let me guess what the "lump" charcoal looks like.  o_O


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

Don’t go there


----------



## AllAces (Jan 25, 2018)

Having smelled burning sh............... stuff, I'll take my steak burned over hickory coals.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 25, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Let me guess what the "lump" charcoal looks like.  o_O



Lmao


----------



## atldust (Jan 25, 2018)

Are the corn filled briquettes extra?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2018)

The process burns away the volitile nasty stuff and bacteria, leaving cellulose, aka fiber and the carbon components of poo. Nothing there that can hurt you. I would have no issues using it, especially if that was the only game in town for cheap fuel...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2018)

AllAces said:


> *Having smelled burning sh............... stuff*, I'll take my steak burned over hickory coals.




Yup---Used to smell it every day, mixed with Diesel Fuel.

Bear


----------



## dave schiller (Jan 26, 2018)

Bear, I remember that odor very well, ca. 1967.


----------



## zerowin (Jan 26, 2018)

That could make a popular emoji a bit confusing.  Mr. Hanky, is it dinner time or are you insulting me?


----------



## troutman (Jan 26, 2018)

...this odor....


----------



## motocrash (Jan 26, 2018)

Surfs up!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2018)

dave schiller said:


> Bear, I remember that odor very well, ca. 1967.



LOL---Yup!!
In Dong Tam it was all across the base camp at 1700hrs.

Bear


----------



## dave schiller (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2018)

Got one going pretty good there!!  Whew!!!

Bear


----------



## keithu (Jan 26, 2018)

I wonder if it gives the meat a slight nutty flavor.


----------



## dave schiller (Jan 26, 2018)

That was at Bearcat, 1967.  Too bad they couldn't have rigged up some piping to heat our shower water, located on the left.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> The process burns away the volitile nasty stuff and bacteria, leaving cellulose, aka fiber and the carbon components of poo. Nothing there that can hurt you. I would have no issues using it, especially if that was the only game in town for cheap fuel...JJ



Ditto! Beat me to it JJ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2018)

dave schiller said:


> That was at Bearcat, 1967.  Too bad they couldn't have rigged up some piping to heat our shower water, located on the left.




Our Base Camp shower at Dong Tam was usually pretty warm. Had a Pontoon on the roof of the shower, and all that Sun got it warm in a hurry & kept it there. Over 100° most of the time in the Delta.

Bear


----------

